# Big feet?



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

So, Sasha's owner adopted a black toy poodle puppy over the weekend. She is 4 mos old weighs about 4.2 lbs... she's still smallish...a little smaller than Willow. But... this little dog has really big feet. Does that mean anything? Why would she have such big feet? (it is possible that she is not purebred poodle...but her paperwork from the original breeder said that she was.) Does it predict her final size?

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t4/sarahjbc/A802154A-9965-45C8-9B31-EA4F852A34CB_zpst3shjzxo.jpg


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

well I dunno, my Tpoo Beatrice has the same size feet as my over-sized Tpoo Baby. Beatrice weighed 4.4 lbs when I got her at 17 weeks she weighs 5.13 lbs as of last night. she's 27 weeks and 9 inches tall. Baby was 6.5 lbs when I got her at 21 weeks and ended up 9.13 lbs and 13 inches tall. Baby was skinny


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Her feet don't look all that big to me. They look proportionate to her size. She is absolutely adorable though! That face and those eyes! Cuteness!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Look quite normal to me as well. I don't see "big".


----------



## Kings mommy (Oct 5, 2014)

This boy, King, that I got has gigantic feet! Wherever I go, there is his feet ahead of me. All feet! And Im sure hes purebred. We saw his AKC papers! Even though they didn't come with him cause he's a rescue


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would guess this would probably turn out to be an 8.5 pound poodle when full grown. Isn't that pretty average? Cute puppy!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I clean shaved her feet today...so, I was up close and personal with her. I also did Willow's...we were alternating letting them play and have their feet worked on. We both noticed that her feet were bigger than Willow's and Sasha's. So, I think saying she'll be 8lbs is probably correct. Willow is smaller and Sasha is taller...I guess Lily gets "wider."


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think her feet are big,but maybe they just are't 'tight'? In the picture her toes are splayed instead of being close together. Just gives the appearance of being large! She sure is cute though!!!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

It might be the photo but are her pasterns fully up? Being from a shepherd background I've seen a lot of weird pasterns. That would be the bone from wrist (ours anyway) to ankle above paw. That can also effect how feet look. I was told by a standard breeder that you can tighten up feet walking on gravel. I have no idea if this is true as I didn't need to do it lol


----------



## Kings mommy (Oct 5, 2014)

How do get her so white? I cant get King all white and I am using a shampoo for white coats


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

They look normal to me


----------

